# ATLANTA, GA: Rescue exposed - "Pit Prints Rescue"



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

This struck me like a freight train. I am in ill shock. Pit Prints was one of the rescues where proceeds from G & G Goodies go. I immediately removed them from our website and will be redirecting proceeds to other LEGITIMATE rescues.

I-Team: Pit Prints 030110 | myfoxatlanta.com

Apparently, there is a follow-up tonight which is worse 



> ATLANTA (MyFOX ATLANTA) - Dogs have a special place in the heart of many Georgians, especially if it's a dog in need, but some accuse the president of a local dog rescue group of preying on that sympathy.
> 
> Rescue groups are non-profits set up to save dogs from being euthanized in area shelters, but is one Georgia group really rescuing dogs or simply lying to its well-meaning supporters?
> 
> The state has now suspended Pit Prints' rescue license until the investigation is finished.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, thats just sick. That woman is horrible, 31,000?!?!? I'm sure thats what she's living off of. Fraud is fraud but this is just evil.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Ugh... I hate when what you thought was good turns out to be completely BAD.

Why I am SO wary of donating anywhere... So now I simply donate food/toys/blankets..


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Crap, I hate when something like this happens. 

Not only because of the existing dogs, but it really hurts those that are trying to do it right.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Well not to worry, Betty. There are no "existing dogs." All of the dogs in her "rescue" weren't even hers. They were dogs fostered and with other rescue groups.

Tonight's follow up (can be found on myfoxatlanta.com | Atlanta News, Weather, Traffic, I-Team | FOX 5 Atlanta WAGA) said she took in a dog for someone, euthanized it two days later and cashed $650 worth of "care" checks given to her by the owner the next two months (apparently the owner adopted the dog from the rescue and returned it to the rescue when it wasn't working out. The owner was so attached that she was giving checks to Pit Prints for the care of the dog until he got adopted.) The owner thought something was fishy and asked Ms. Conrad for the dog back. Ms. Conrad had this long story about how he was "just adopted by a nice family with an 11 year old boy who loves soccer. Maybe Dexter can help him with soccer lessons." Little did the owner know that Ms. Conrad euthanized the dog two days after taking it back.

SO sickening.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Sickening doesn't begin to describe it. She did not have a single dog?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't believe these people! Well, this one person, but you have to wonder how many others are doing things similar?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Betty101 said:


> Sickening doesn't begin to describe it. She did not have a single dog?


They said in the first program, "she has helped SOME dogs," but as more people went to her website and saw some dogs on there (before all of this came out,) they noted that the majority of the dogs available for "adoption" through her rescue were actually dogs with other rescue groups.

They think she used the donations and such for her own personal use which is why her records are being combed through.


----------

